# بجد لا يفوتك هذا الشرح ل Distributed Forces ; weight & buoyancy



## Eng-Maher (16 سبتمبر 2006)

Ship Structures 
ممتاز ورائع عن الاحمال والقوة وقوى الطفو وعزم الانحناء والقص وتوزيع الاحمال على السفينة ادخل وشوف الباقى كمان 
واليكم الرابط .............................................. :

http://www.usna.edu/NAOE/courses/en200/vroman_slides/chap6.ppt

وشكرا............. اخوكم / ماهر...:1: 
يعمل ب البور بوينت


----------



## Eng-Maher (16 سبتمبر 2006)

بجد لا يفوتك هذا الشرح ل Distributed Forces ; weight & buoyancy


----------



## الششتاوي (16 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور عزيزى الششتاوى


----------



## فهودي (28 سبتمبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## Eng-Maher (28 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكور فهودى


----------



## speed99a (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (10 يونيو 2007)




----------



## عبدالناصر10 (10 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مبدعععععععععع


----------



## ahmed morshidy (22 يونيو 2007)

شرح رائع .... جزاك الله خيرا


----------

